# كلية هندسة البترول و التعدين : بداية التسجيل في دورات الخدمة العامة



## islamiccastel (19 يوليو 2007)

*بداية التسجيل في دورات الخدمة العامة* بكلية هندسة البترول و التعدين بالسويس

http://www.egymine.com/forum/showthread.php?=&threadid=679


----------



## prof mido (23 يوليو 2007)

ازيك ياباشمهندس 
ماشاء الله علي النشاط
بتفكرني بأيام المشروع
الي لقاء ان شاء الله


----------



## القعقاع المصرى (27 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علاء احمد شريف (5 أغسطس 2007)

م / علاء شريف
هندسة تعدين وبترول شعبة مناجم وفلزات جامعة الأزهر 
يارب وفق الجميع


----------



## thedefender (16 أكتوبر 2007)

الله معكم جميعا


----------



## محمدديدو (16 أكتوبر 2007)

الله معكم والله الموفق


----------

